# mal angesagt



## elhefe (30. Mai 2002)

Hey Leute...

neulich waren wir mal so nen coolen Spielplatz (so mit Steinen und allerlei brauchbaren Zeug) rocken.

Auf einmal sagt so ne dicke Frau (na gut, die war schwanger) zu uns: "Merkt ihr nicht, dass ihr stört" Und darauf erwiderte so ein kleiner Bengel, ebenfalls zu uns, "Also ich find es cool, was ihr da macht." (was der Schwangeren ihre Autorität, so sie denn jemals´eine hatte, kräftig untergraben hat). Aber egal.

Dieses Beispiel zeigt nur, dass die Reaktionen doch recht unterschiedlich sind.

Wir wurden jedenfalls auch schon oft von irgendwelchen Security Typen, Anwohnern, "rechtschaffenden" Bürgern verscheucht.
Dabei muss man sich oft ganz schön was anhören (und natürlich austeilen - verbal selbstverständlich).

Wie geht es euch damit?
Was bekommt Ihr so zu hören, positiv wie negativ?
Was sagt oder macht Ihr daraufhin? (Demjenigen gleich eine aufs Maul?)

Bis denne... Tilo



Trial4life


----------



## LoonSky (30. Mai 2002)

Jo,

so lange die Leude freundlich bleiben, erklär ich des ihnen uch. Einmal hab ich sogar nem kleinen Jungen beigebracht, wie man hinterrad hochzieht. Naja, egal. Es gibt natürlich auch die 'Spielverdärber', aber was solls, fährst halt zum anderen Spot, und kommst später nochmal wieder. Nur bei mir muss ich aufpassen, dass ich keinen Lack verlier, bei der Farbe (neongrün), denn ich bin so der ziemlich einzigste in Koblenz mit der Farbe.

Greetz,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Mai 2002)

mich kotzt es immer total an das die leute so unverschämt sind! da werde ich auch immer böse und sag mein teil dazu  aber ich finde wenn man uns freundlich bitten würde wäre das alles auch kein problem!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Mai 2002)

also ich rock bis jetzt nur in nem 5000 Seelen Kaff und ich hab da kaum Spots.... nur 1 einzigen.......

Wenn ich von dem vertrieben werd ists aus.........in meinem Kaff hats echt kaum Möglichkeiten.....

Ich bin mal von ner Tusie vertriebn worden, die hats aber nett gesagt,.........sie meinte, wenn ich mich auf ihrem Privatgrundstück verletzte verklag ich sie   

Naja die hat mich gerade gefragt als ich droppen wollte, das fand ich net sche...... 
also viel erfahrung hab ich in der Hinsicht noch nicht......


----------



## sept (30. Mai 2002)

die meisten die mich bisher vertrieben habebnwaren securitas und ältere leute.
aber ich hatte auch schon das glück da kam ein älterer herr an und fragte wo wir immer fahrn und ob das schwer iss und er sagte das er dass richtig gut findet was wir da machen.
so was find ich denn richtig cool mit sonen leuten kann man sich dann auch gut unterhalten


----------



## elhefe (30. Mai 2002)

Da fällt mir noch was ein...

Einmal hat so´n alter Sack aus´m Fenster gerufen: "Das ist doch hier keine Trialbahn!"

Wir konnten dem das gar nicht so recht übel nehmen, weil wir so überrascht waren, dass der wusste, worum es geht.


Mit der Securitas ist das immer so ne Sache. Die Typen erkannt man immer schon von weitem.

Wichtige Erkennungszeichen:

- treten meist zu zweit an
- Vokuhila und Oliba (das muss wohl ein Einstellungskriterium
  sein)
- tun so, als wären sie die wichtigsten Leute am Platz (aber das 
  wollen wir denen mal gönnen, bei 3,80  Stundenlohn)
- nur selten Schulbildung

Ich habe von diesen Security Typen noch keinen getroffen, der in Ordnung war.

Aber gut...

Tilo


----------



## sept (30. Mai 2002)

von securita hab ich jetzt speziell beim trialen auch noch keinen erlebt der ein wenig toleranz zeigte.


----------



## Ray (30. Mai 2002)

mir haben neulich ein paar bullen zugeschaut war äußert korrekt =)

haben extra angehalten und zugeguckt... ich hab weiter gemacht und sie haben weiter geschaut und sind dann abgehauen =)

war bisher meine freundlichste erfahrung mit der exekutive =) ab und zu wurde ich auch mal verfolgt von den jungs in grün sie haben mich aber nie erwischt...

wenn mich böse passanten anmachen wollen haben sie bei mir nur eine chance wenn sie auf mich einschlagen ich höre nämlich niemanden da ich immer mit mp3 player fahre...


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Jo es gibt diese und diese leute...

mir sind die Nachfragenden, interessierenden natürlich lieber. 
Aber wann mich sone Tusse anmachst spinnst DU, dann werd ich da richtig sauer. Erstmal kann die mich nich einfach mit DU anreden und außerdem nich einfach zu nem fremden spinnst du sagen. Das kanse nem 14jährigen sagen oderso aba mir nich 

Und manchmal wenn irgendwelche leute was sagen, dann kontere ich auch korrekt.

Wenn ich hier nicht fahren kann, dann hol ich ebend meine Spraydosen und Sprühe nen paar Häuserwänder an oder Trete irgendwelche Pushaltestellen iner Stadt kaputt... oder iregendson Prolletencoolseinszeugs. Der kommt immer an 


Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2002)

ich hab ma auffm springbrunnen getrial so einer mit 3 enenen . kam ne oma sagte das is aber nicht für sowas. ich hab nur gefragt aber warum heisst das springbrunnen? da isse gegangen


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Mai 2002)

Genau Trialelmi!!! lol  
Einfach nur das schlagfertigste Argument zur richtigen Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Mai 2002)

hehe, krass


----------



## bikemax (31. Mai 2002)

also, ich hab in berlin auch schon sehr sehr unterschiedliche erfahrungen gemacht, bin übrigens noch kein trialer:

ich wurde schon öfter von pöbelnden opas in die schulter o.ä. geboxt, das kommt daher, dass ich immer das schlusslicht der crowd bin, wenn wir mit vielen fahren, und der opa braucht halt ein bisschen um die lage zu peilen. einer hat sogar laut aussagen eines kumpels, der zufällig mal hinter mir fuhr, versucht mir in die speichen zu treten! naja, seien fuß will ich dann aber nich sehen!!

am wasserklops aufm ku´damm haben uns polizisten sogar mal ne viertel stunde beim für passanten und uns leider wirklich gefährlichen treppenjumpen zugeguckt, bevor sie uns da in aller seelenruhe freundlich weggescheucht haben.

sowas ist aber eher die ausnahme. neulich bin ich aufm nachhauseweg (ich war knüppeldickevoll) kurz mal freihändig gefahren (->thread: welche tricks könnt ihr?) um mir ne kippe anzustecken. HUUUP!!! direkt neben mir. ich will schon lospöbeln, da seh ich dass es ´n men in green wagen is. also angehalten und ca. 12-13std. volltexten lassen: 

MiG:wenn du ins schlingern kommst wirst du sofort überfahren!(ich bin übrigens auf dem radweg gefahren)
nene, ich pass schon auf.
wenn da ein stein liegt?
den würd ich sehen.
wen da ein kleines mädchen steht?
das würd ich auch sehen.

etc.


----------



## bikemax (31. Mai 2002)

da dies ein thema is, was mich sehr beschäftigt, schreib ich mal ein bisschen mehr.

also, ich hab in berlin auch schon sehr sehr unterschiedliche erfahrungen gemacht, bin übrigens noch kein trialer:

ich wurde schon öfter von pöbelnden opas in die schulter o.ä. geboxt, das kommt daher, dass ich immer das schlusslicht der crowd bin, wenn wir mit vielen fahren, und der opa braucht halt ein bisschen um die lage zu peilen. einer hat sogar laut aussagen eines kumpels, der zufällig mal hinter mir fuhr, versucht mir in die speichen zu treten! naja, seien fuß will ich dann aber nich sehen!!

am wasserklops aufm ku´damm haben uns polizisten sogar mal ne viertel stunde beim für passanten und uns leider wirklich gefährlichen treppenjumpen zugeguckt, bevor sie uns da in aller seelenruhe freundlich weggescheucht haben.

sowas ist aber eher die ausnahme. neulich bin ich aufm nachhauseweg (ich war knüppeldickevoll) kurz mal freihändig gefahren (->thread: welche tricks könnt ihr?) um mir ne kippe anzustecken. HUUUP!!! direkt neben mir. ich will schon lospöbeln, da seh ich dass es ´n men in green wagen is. also angehalten und ca. 12-13std. volltexten lassen: 

P:  wenn du ins schlingern kommst wirst du sofort überfahren!(ich bin übrigens auf dem radweg gefahren)
ich:nene, ich pass schon auf.
P:  wenn da ein stein liegt?
ich:den würd ich sehen.
P:  wen da ein kleines mädchen steht?
ich:das würd ich auch sehen.

etc.

naja, wenn jemand freundlich is, dann sind wir´s auch. wenn nich, dann nich.


greetz


----------



## dnM (31. Mai 2002)

naja, nervig sind nur anwohner die immer denken wir machen was kaputt, aber solange man nicht pervers mit dem rockring aufsezt und das laufend passiert ja nicht viel, so laut isses auch nicht bis auf das bremsenquietschen, aber naja

jedenfalls wurden schon hin und wieder die bullen gerufen die uns dann vetrieben haben, oder es kommen irgendwelche passanten und labern rum

meist wollen die leute aber immer nur zuschaun
das ist natürlich nett wenns irgendwelche chikas im richtigen alter sind die auch noch ansprechend aussehen 

ansonsten versuchen wir halt immer da zu fahren wo es keinen stört, oder wechseln immer mal den spot


----------



## Reini (31. Mai 2002)

Naja
bei mir is das ganz unterschiedlich....

zB bei mir am Spielplatz
Wenn ich da wiedermal die Bänke rauf fahr und wieder runter drop schauen mir die meisten zu....

bei den Stiegen neben dem Eisgeschäft (jaja ich Poooser)
regt sich der Opa meistens auf....und droht mit ner Anzeige...
oder wenn ich etwas mit dem Rockring aufsetzte 

Aber wenn ich mit meinen Freunden fahren gehe die ja schon zwischen 4 - 9 Jahre fahren schauen die meisten nur zu...

Manchmal bildets sich da auch so ein richtig schöner Halbkreis um sie 

Mich würde es aber interessieren wie die Leute geschaut haben als ich am Mittwoch die Landung bei der Funbox im Skatepark verfehlt habe und von ca 1.8 meter den Beton geküsst habe....  HELM


----------



## sept (31. Mai 2002)

ich wurde heute erst wieder verscheucht von irgend sonem suffkopp der schon am nachmittag total besoffen war
ich glaub der war sogar kurz davor mir eine zu knallen konnte aber sich kaum noch auf den beinen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (31. Mai 2002)

also wenn wir bei uns in der kleine dorflocations fahren dann werden wir meist immer angemacht, sogar schon mit anzeige gedroht.....landfriedesbruch und so....
in den großstädten mainz und frankfurt is das kein problem da haste zuschauer ohne ende die applaudieren.......
last die deppen doch ihr maul aufreissen das is halt das einzige  was die können und das wollen se halt zeigen, wir trialer sind sowieso die wahren könige der stadt
rulez toto


----------



## Jerry (2. Juni 2002)

buuuuuuahhhhhh da fällt mir viel ein

Einmal wurde ich von einer Oma beschimpft (wohne im Neubau) die aufm Balkon war! HAb das aber net recht gepeilt und bin weiter die Treppe rauf und runter gehüpfelt und dann hörte ich nur noch zwei drei Steine neben mir aufschlagen - da war ich dann wech!

Dann hat mich mal nen Suffkopp  verhauen wollen! Ok ich war nett ganz ruhig geblieben Er:" Ist das ne Springstrecke." Ich: "Wenn Sie ein Problem haben rufen sie die Polizei oder seien Sie ruhig!" naja bla bla bla usw. alles hat sich hochgeschauckelt und ich bin dann irgendwann schnell weg!

Aber hab auch ein paar positive Erfahrungen.
Heute hat jemand geklatscht, aber kein Geld gegeben 
Dann hat ich schon oft mit jemanden über den Sport reden können und Junge Leutz dafrür begeistert!

Also Fazit: Es gibt solche und solche!

Jerry


----------



## Reini (2. Juni 2002)

nimmt doch einfach so eine bmx murmel stopft die kleinen luftlöch und wenn ihr fahren geht und ein paar Leute schauen zu leg doch einfach vor dir oder in die mitte von diesem Halbkreis der sich immer bildet 

aber wenn deine einzige Bezahlung Beifall oder Ruhm ist  kannst du das ganze da oben vergessen und es ist einfach ein fadheitspost


----------



## LoonSky (2. Juni 2002)

Hä? Also irgendwie versteh ich dein ganzen posting nicht. sorry


----------



## Fiese Fresse (2. Juni 2002)

Tach...

also ich wurde letztens nicht direkt beim trialen angemacht sondern ein weing später.....und das kam so

also ich springe bei mir im park immer die bank rauf die bank runter von einer bank auf die andere usw .... sonst gibt es hier nichts direkt bei mir vor der haustür. anfangs habe ich tatsächlich drauf geachtet dass ich nicht zu oft dabei gesehn werde da die bänke etwas älter sind und die gefahr doch gross ist dass mein gewicht die bretter zum bersten bringt.... nun ja an diesen tag achte nicht drauf und nach einer ganz netten session will ich nach hause und fahre dabei an eine älteren paar vorbei das mir plötzlich was hinterher ruft ( irengdwas mir rennfahrer oder so ) also ich angehalten zurückgefahren und ganz nett gefragt ob ich sie veilleicht irengdwie belästig oder gefährdet hätte ... sie waren erst mal ein wenig überrascht und sagten nichts ... doch dann regte sie sich schön auf dass ich ein "bekloppter" sei der die bänke im arsch macht wo sollen sich die alten leute dann hinsetzten die stadt hat doch kein geld blablabla da ich immer freundlichen und vollkommen gelassen geblieben bin gaben mir die alten sogar den tipp bei der stadt nachzufragen ob es nicht möglich wäre ein paar steine hinzustellen an den ich mich dann austoben darf...

tja dann gabs noch einen zwischenfall der mich total überraschte der gleiche park , die gleichen bänke der gleiche fun doch diesmal unterbreche ich meine session als ich einen alten herren auf nem klapprad sehe und will abwarten bis er vorbei ist doch der opa bleibt stehen und wartet ... ich warte auch hüpf auf der stelle und mach andere sachen bleibe aber von den bänken fern ... da rollt opi auf mich zu und fordert mich glatt auf doch mal auf die bank zu springen diesmal bin ich überrascht und paranoid denn im erstem augenblick denke ich an das alte ehepaar das mich vielleicht überführen will und einen fotografen im gebüsch positioniert hat D) doch nichts da der opa findet trail einfach geil und möchte bisskel action sehen also mache ich mich an die arbeit hehehehe so gehts auch 

ähm ein kleiner nachtrag  : ein bank habe ich vor kurzem tatsächlich platt gemacht tja hätte ich bloss auf die alten gehört.... 

ach kleiner tipp ...: jungens bleibt immer ruhig und cool dann geht den alten säcken schnell die luft aus...

cya


----------



## sept (2. Juni 2002)

hm eine richtig kleine nette geschichte


----------



## frufoor (2. Juni 2002)

Tach auch.....

Also, so richtig negative Erfahrungen habe ich noch nich gemacht.
Gut es gibt immer ein paar die sich cooler fühlen und die Klappe aufreisen, aber gerade mal froh sein können, daß sie mit dem Bike
gerade ausfahren können ohne umzukippen...
Mit denen hab ich aber einfach nur Mitleid und sehe es nich als wirklich negative Erfahrung an.

Positive Begegnungen hatte ich aber schon des öfteren.
Die Leute bleiben immer wieder stehen und meinen hey das ist echt klasse was du da machst und so.

Das Beste war mal, als ich auf so ein paar Steinen an unserer
Schule rumgesprungen bin. 
Da kam ein älteres Ehepaar vorbei und war so begeißtert, daß sie sich auf ne Bank gesetzt und mir ne viertel Stunde zugeschaut haben.
Ein anderes Mal hör ich plötzlich Applaus, ich schau mich um und seh wie Leute auf der anderen Straßenseite stehen und klatschen.

Sowas is dann natürlich ein absolut geiles Gefühl, wenn es Leuten gefällt was man da macht.....


-frufoor-


----------



## LoonSky (2. Juni 2002)

Kann es sein, das Trialer immer 'bekannter' wird?

1.) Story.
Ich fahr durch unsere Rheinanlagen, und will auf ner Mauer balancieren. Da sehe ich, dass ein XC-Fahrer garade sein Rad an die Mauer lehnt, und der Lenker genau über der Mauer hängt. Ich also nen Sidehop runtergemacht, weil ich nicht gerade auf der 20cm Breiten Mauer nen Bunny Hop über den Lenker machen wollte. Da sagt dann der Typ so zu mir, ein guter Trialer währ zurückgerollt, hätt schwung geholt, und wär drüber gejumpt. Ich hab mich natürlich gewundert, dass er Trial kennt, bin aber nicht weiter drauf eingegangen, weil ich schon auf der nächsten mauer stand.

2.) Story
Ich laufe heut nach einer anstrengenden Session durch unseren Hof, und unser Nachbar und seine Frau, die ich in den letzten Monaten mal gerade einmal gesehen hab, fragen mich ob ich Fußball-Schoner anhätt. Ich dann: Nein, sind fürs Fahrrad, da man manchmal von Pedalen abrutscht, wenn man das Hinterrad hochzieht. Dann der so: jaja kenn ich, warte wie heißt das nochmal, Trial. Ich mich schon voll gewundert. Dann der so, naja, es geht ja nix über Motorrad-Trial. Ist ja immer noch am besten - Zong-

Naja, also Trial ist am leben!


----------



## frufoor (2. Juni 2002)

.... tja, Trial ruLeZ sag ich da nur......  


-frufoor-


----------



## dnM (2. Juni 2002)

ich hör immer trial, was is das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (2. Juni 2002)

kein plan must halt mal fragen


----------



## Jerry (2. Juni 2002)

ich finde es ja immer wieder erfrischend zu hören, dass es nicht nur bei uns kein gelände gibt und die leute rummeckern!



Jerry


----------



## Reini (3. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dnM _
> *ich hör immer trial, was is das?
> *



nocht nicht gesehen 
das sind im internet diese programme bei denen du meitens etwas zahlen musst um sie nicht nur 30 tage benutzen zu können...
auch
trial-versionen genannt


----------



## LoonSky (3. Juni 2002)

Och mensch, ihr seid doch alle bescheuert, das heißt nicht Trial sondern Trail. menno


----------



## CombiS (5. August 2008)

Ach ich finde Trial toll(fahr selber nur Downhill,Dirt.....) und unter normalen umständen pasiiert auch nix.
So wie angedeutet ist es unterschiedlich wenn man z.B. auf die Bank springt stört es wenn man daneben steht soll man auf einmal hoch und solche Sachen halt,kenn ich au wenn man an den Leuten im Wald vorbeirast dan beschweren sie sich. Das merk ich mir und mach nächstes mal langsamer doch dann schreit die Gruppe Rentner los:"Auf gib a mole Gas junge du bisch ja voll langsam"
Sowas ist schon lustig.
 Und z.B. besser Jugendliche biken hier und da rum als Wände beschmieren,Sachen kaputt machen.......
Also ist doch gut so
Juls


----------



## isah (5. August 2008)

Du antwortest auf 'nen Post der geschrieben wurde als ich 13 war. Krass. 

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (5. August 2008)

ich war 12 boar geil


----------



## ingoingo (5. August 2008)

nen orden von mir!
noch nie nen besseren thread ausgräber getroffen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. August 2008)

nichts gegen nostalgie mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CombiS (5. August 2008)

Warum des jetzt?
Weiß net was ihr habt
Nene spaß


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (5. August 2008)

also ich fahr mit nem kumpel immer anner schule,hat der hausmeister geshen,fand er gut.wenigstens keine skater  .und son alter man von gegenüber schaut immer zu.also eigentlich optimal


----------



## isah (5. August 2008)

@eXtremdirtbiker Du hast nicht verstanden um was es hier geht.


----------



## CombiS (6. August 2008)

Genau es geht da drum das ich einen tollen Thread ausgegraben hab der schon fast 200 jahre alt ist 
OK es waren doch nur an die 6 Jahre aber trotzdem es freuen sich doch alle oder?
juls


----------



## elhefe (7. August 2008)

Ach herje. Was hat ich denn damals für ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis?!? Nunja, da war ich wohl sehr einsam 

Und vor allem. Wie lange treibe ich mich schon auf dieser inet seite rum


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2008)

CombiS schrieb:


> ...
> OK es waren doch nur an die 6 Jahre *aber trotzdem es freuen sich doch alle oder*?
> juls




warte,.....    NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. August 2008)

Du schreibst immer in so krassem Kontrast zu deiner Signatur


----------



## 525Rainer (8. August 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> Hey Leute...
> 
> neulich waren wir mal so nen coolen Spielplatz (so mit Steinen und allerlei brauchbaren Zeug) rocken.
> 
> Auf einmal sagt so ne dicke Frau (na gut, die war schwanger) zu uns: "Merkt ihr nicht, dass ihr stört" Und darauf erwiderte so ein kleiner Bengel, ebenfalls zu uns, "Also ich find es cool, was ihr da macht." (was der Schwangeren ihre Autorität, so sie denn jemals´eine hatte, kräftig untergraben hat). Aber egal.



mittlerweile könnte auch das kind der ehemals schwangeren frau hier angemeldet sein.


----------



## CombiS (8. August 2008)

Also ich bin net des Kind(hoff ich)
Ach ja......................und immerhin freuen sich die MEISTEN oder?
Das musst ich nur mal kurz klären
Juls


----------



## tinitram (10. August 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> Ach herje. Was hat ich denn damals für ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis?!? Nunja, da war ich wohl sehr einsam
> 
> Und vor allem. Wie lange treibe ich mich schon auf dieser inet seite rum



naja - man hat es auch nich so leicht in potsdam... aber du warst ja damals auch schon alt. kannst dich ja immernoch damit rausreden dass du senil warst 

heut um 15:00 uhr treffpunkt bei der bäckerei...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. August 2008)

Das ist einfach so, sobald man Sport verrichtet sind die Leute immer direkt sauer. Ich hab das ständig bei mir in der Stadt. Aber dann haben die Leute nichtmal denn anstand Höfflich Ihren unmut Kund zutun, sondern sind direkt auf 180.

Was soll ich sagen, das regt die meisten auf wenn man Cool bleibt und gelassen, wie vonwegen:,, Aha, wars das jetzt?"
Da ich meistens mit Musik fahre ist das noch besser. Dann stehen die vor einem, sind total am schreien und dann nach einer Zeit so:,, Haben Sie was gesagt? Hatte Musik drinne  "

Denke da Hilft Aufklärung auch nicht weiter. Wenn ich jedem erklären müsste was ich da treibe, würde ich selber nicht mehr zum Fahren kommen.


----------



## locdog (12. August 2008)

bei uns sind die alten die schlimsten, zu 80% nerfern die einen ekstrem werden sogar zum teil handgreiflich (bei einem freund) rufen die polizei, ein kleiner teil wiederum ist begeistert und stellt fragen.

die grosten fans sind aber die "freunde des weines aus ne plastel flasche" klatschen, befeuern einen und zahlen sogar punkte ! 

...letzten hat mir ein Turrist umgerechnet 2-3E in die hand gedruckt


----------



## siggi19 (12. August 2008)

das kenne ich gestern ist mein bike endlich fertig geworden.
bin natürlich sofort raus, in nem innenhof und bin auf den bänken rumgehopst.
irgendwann kommt dan so ein älterer herr, mit dem ich mich bis dato recht gut verstanden habe, und sagt, mach 10 min weiter udn ich rufe die polizei.

ich meinte was er denn hätte, er sagte nur wieder mach 10 weiter.
naja konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, sagte dem kerl dann, der sein auto ständig im innenhof park, das dies kein parkplatz sei und siehe da ruhe.

20 min später meinte eine ältere dame von ihrem balkon runterschreiben zu müssen das ich die bänke kaputt mache und es sein lassen sollte.
hatte danach auch schon keine lust mehr, also ein wenig anlauf genommen, vor ihrem balkon und einfach mal die bremsen hart angezogen.
man war ich froh das ich die hs33 fahre


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (13. August 2008)

also...schon mal in nem kurort gefahren wo lauter rentner un so gammelgäste unterwegs sind??erst das negative dann das positive:wurde von ner oma verfolgt die gemeint hat sie hätte was zu sagen....naja ging mir ziehmlich auf die nerven und maulte die ganze zeit....aber das ging mir am a...vorbei(für was gibts die geilen teile die sich mp3-player nennen)..hab mich so lange auf den spot gesetzt und blöd gegrinst bis sie kopfschüttelnd abgelassen hatnaja dann wären noch die wichtigen leute von der gemeinde...und nicht zu vergessen die kurgäste...von allen seiten spinnt der..das geht doch nicht ..der macht ja alles kaputt..usw.
die grüne rennleitung hat auch schon mal vorbei geschaut..aber nur blöd gegafft..
naja und wenns grar net auszuhalten is,dann verzieh ich mich doch mal in die trial anlage..
nun das positive...wurdet ihr schon mal von einer heerde kinder und jugendlichen verfolgt??oder nem jungen man...sehr freundlich..schon fast nervend...da standest auf nem spott voll konzentriert und dann so blöde fragen...naja nur freundlich lächeln den spott zu ende machen und allefragen dann beantworten...ne kurz gesagt es gibt viele leute die voll begeisternd sin...und manchmal auch beifall klatschen un ihre kameras auspacken...
naja..
greetz


----------



## ringo667 (13. August 2008)

@vinz:
Du kommst aus Oberstdorf?
Ich war im Frühjahr da zum Ski Saisonabschluss.

Da geht ja wirklich einiges in dem Städtchen... schade dass ichs Rad nicht dabei gehabt habe.
Wenn ich das nächste mal da bin meld ich mich bei dir...


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (14. August 2008)

@ringo667 .
jup kannst gerne machen...fahr eh immer alleine,weil keiner lust hat mit trial an zu fangen...und die nächsten trialer wohne ab vierzig kilometer aufwärts,von mir entfehrnt....
kannst ja mal meine bilder anschauen...hab grad angefangen ne trial anlage aufzubauen...
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

